# Recording Performances Question?



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I beginning to learn more about recordings, and appreciating the qualities of the art of interpretation. It seems to me challenging to an extent, as the particular sounds of even the same instrument can very greatly in different recordings. It is fascinating how a conductor chooses what he wants even down to the set up of the recording devices in relation to the orchestra. Some recordings have thick, full bass, while others practically none, and while the orchestra plays relatively similar in two different recordings, the timbre is substantial different. If anyone can fill me in on a site that explains these things in detail, without being to technical, I would greatly appreciate it, thank you.


----------

